

Craig Walker's Firespotter Labs launches Nosh, a new way to rate and share food. - avree
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/14/firespotter-labs-launches-nosh-a-food-centric-instagram-thatll-tell-you-what-to-order/

======
thefool
The app looks pretty polished

------
falpal85
such an awesome app!

